

"Networking" Cannot Replace Skills - filipevalente
http://captaincapitalism.blogspot.com/2012/08/networking-cannot-replace-skills.html

======
ThJ
As a 29 year old hacker of the old-school Jargon File kind, I think the guy is
talking about suits. People used to faking a smile, schmoozing at parties and
stroking people's egos. Pointy-haired bosses. Salesmen.

A lot of you young startup types actually kind of _look_ a bit sleazy to me.
;-) Many of you actually...

...worry about your looks.

...worry about your image.

...have creepy perfect teeth.

...have girlfriends.

...drink Cafe Lattes.

...wear those black-rimmed glasses.

...wouldn't be caught dead on a Segway.

Then again, this would describe every twenty-something in the Western world at
the moment, except a couple of decent people it took me decades to locate.

------
TDL
What a silly false dichotomy posed by this post. Either you have the ability
to interact with others or you don't? Those who know how to meet new people
are douchebags? Not only is this post silly, but it is profoundly naive as to
how people behave. I do wish we could down vote articles sometimes.

